# You Don't Buy A Lincoln Because It Makes Sense



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

You do it because you love it...
or because you're an UBER driver


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

That is hilarious.


----------



## VegasRideshareLine (Oct 24, 2014)

OMG - I am not kidding on this, but I have a 2007 Lincoln Town car, all white (fot it from my mom) I am thionking of driviong iot as UnerX for a while -0 the MPG sucks, but I thought I would do it for a while and see if I liked driving Uber, if so then I would dump the lincoln and buy a hybrid...

Are you driving your Town Car for Uber?

Do tell.... thx!


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

depends on what you get / mile in vegas when I was getting 1.75+.20/min it was OK...when they dropped the rate to 1.25+.20 No...it didn't make sense any more....you can get UP TO 20 mpg in this car, but in miami traffic i was getting just 15mpg...the numbers didn't make sense at 3.40/gal for gas...1 thing that is awesome about the lincolns is they go forever...mine already has 330,000 miles on it and still looks brand new inside and out!!


----------



## VegasRideshareLine (Oct 24, 2014)

That is awesome! My moms only has 62,000 miles.... I would love to use it for UberX, just for the look on the faces of the pax LOL - but the gas will kill me, so prob not 

thx for the info!


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

VegasRideshareLine said:


> That is awesome! My moms only has 62,000 miles.... I would love to use it for UberX, just for the look on the faces of the pax LOL - but the gas will kill me, so prob not
> 
> thx for the info!


Well, although the Town Car drinks fuel, they can get great mileage on highway runs. My great aunt had an 88 Town Car and I regularly hit upper 20's / low 30's on the highway. Same with my grandfather's many Grand Marquis he had over the years. All of them would turn low 30's on the highway if you set the cruise at the speed limit.

Also, the Town Car is probably paid off, and the insurance should be cheap on it. The lower insurance cost, and lack of a payment should help offset the higher gasoline usage. 15 MPG @ 3.50/gal is $0.24/mile. Not bad if you don't have a payment.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

True...I bought mine for 3,000.00 at 280,000 miles and have had no maintenace issues other than a water pump for 150.o0 and 10 oil changes now that it's at 330,000 miles...beats the **** out of a car payment I'll tell you that!!!
maybe it was a different engine or a lighter car in the 80's because i can tell you even at optimal speed of roughly 60 mph on cruise, I am never able to get better than 25 mpg in this 18.5 foot long 4,500 pound beast!!
Insurance was cheap 100,000 liability plus collision and comp at a 1,000 deductible was (500/6months)when i was running illegally as an uberX and lying to my insurance company, but that can't even be called insurance, because geico/progressive doesn't pay claims to uber drivers or their victims....I pay now $4,000/year for the required 500,000 commercial liability insuance (with no collision or comprehensive )as I'm running it as a legal limo


----------

